# Artest's idol is.... Rafer Alston???



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5918602.html



> “Rafer, he’s my idol. I grew up watching him. I watched him at Rucker Park. Everybody looks up to Rafer and is proud of Rafer. He grew up in a tough environment, playing street ball and adjusted his game to be a star in the NBA. I not only have admiration for him but I’m happy for him.


:eek8:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Well they are both from Queens. I wouldn't doubt that they had a run in back in the day.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Well they are both from Queens. I wouldn't doubt that they had a run in back in the day.


Perhaps Rafer stabbed him in a night club and Ron Artest proceeded to run into the crowd and beat up the wrong guy


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, consider Rafer is a street ball legend, I am sure Ron had wanted to be like him.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rafer should be one of the guys that controls him in the locker room.



> Assuming Artest's comments on Wednesday don't undo the deal, let's move ahead to Rockets locker room speculation.
> 
> No one expects Tracy McGrady or Yao Ming to be the ones willing to stand up to Artest, but don't be surprised if Rafer Alston occasionally plays that role. *Not only do Ron and Rafer go all the way back to their shared New York upbringing, but Alston was possibly the most outspoken critic among his colleagues after the 2004 brawl.*


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL........Rafer Alston went to my old JHS and a local HS, it is not a rough neighborhood in queens.......it ended up being so good, it's like 50% asian now cause they're all moving in so their kids can take advantage of the school system.,


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If the other points I made in previous topics didn't convince people that Rafer needs to stay, then this will. Having Rafer who is someone Artest looks up to and is very capable of keeping Artest in line is imperative to make this thing work. I doubt Artest would get out of line on a championship caliber team but having a locker room presence like Rafer only helps the cause.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. I don't know what to say.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Rafer was a few years older than Ron right? So tell me you didn't look up to people in your high school or college players when you were that age. For Ron, it was the people he saw playing locally. If you see someone older than you doing something that impresses you, you want to be like them.

The good news is, Ron does NOT idolize Rafer's teardrop.

For this, we can all thank the great good lord.

Ron is going to dunk it. Hard. Over someone's head!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea I know it's fine cause growing up the age difference seems a lot bigger. But man this is pretty weird and intriguing news.

There are now 3 RAs in Houston. Alston, Artest and Adelman.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

giordun said:


> Yea I know it's fine cause growing up the age difference seems a lot bigger. But man this is pretty weird and intriguing news.


I really do not understand your bemusement. Rafer is SKIP TO MY LOU! Greatest streetball legend there ever was, he revolutionised the entire genre and for somebody who proclaims to be 'ghetto' such as Ron, playing on the hardcourt is the real form of basketball. 

Rafer is probably admired by half the league... I bet LeBron, Wade and Melo all had pictures and watched his tapes growing up. Actually I can almost guarentee it...


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> LOL........Rafer Alston went to my old JHS and a local HS, it is not a rough neighborhood in queens.......it ended up being so good, it's like 50% asian now cause they're all moving in so their kids can take advantage of the school system.,


Lol where is this by Flushing or Bayside?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> I really do not understand your bemusement. Rafer is SKIP TO MY LOU! Greatest streetball legend there ever was, he revolutionised the entire genre and for somebody who proclaims to be 'ghetto' such as Ron, playing on the hardcourt is the real form of basketball.
> 
> Rafer is probably admired by half the league... I bet LeBron, Wade and Melo all had pictures and watched his tapes growing up. Actually I can almost guarentee it...


I'm guessing Chris Paul's probably not one of 'em though


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm guessing Chris Paul's probably not one of 'em though


If that was a joke it went straight over my head :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> If that was a joke it went straight over my head :biggrin:


oh you gotta be either a Rockets or Hornets fans to get that one:
http://slamonline.com/online/2008/03/chris-paul-puts-rafer-alston-in-his-place/


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Rafer Alston will say "Skip To My Ron".eace:*


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i watched Tru Warrier Artest play at the EBC (entertainers basketball classic) in Rucker multiple times, anybody that plays streetball will look up to somebody like Rafer for being the first major guy to make it in the league, and it just so happens he's considered widely as a streetball legend, dually deserved.

i think a couple years back they actually played on the same team, among other reasons listed in this thread it's not so surprising to me.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

bluecro said:


> Lol where is this by Flushing or Bayside?


yea bayside.......rafer was part of the beacon program at MS 158, then he went to Cardozo High SChool, same hs that ROyal Ivey went to, as well as Ryan WIlliams who you might've seen on the AND1 show as SPecial EFX.


----------

